# vacuum problems.



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)




----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

does any one know what goes in the smallest hole on the idle control valve hose??i couldnt post the pic,but if you google the part you'll see what hole im talking about..idle control valve hose


----------

